# 5 Simple Rules for Seniors to be Happy



## Lara (Sep 25, 2017)

This 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight o’clock, with her hair fashionably coiffed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home yesterday. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.

After many hours of waiting patiently in the lobby of the nursing home, she smiled sweetly when told her room was ready. As she maneuvered her walker to the elevator, I provided a visual description of her tiny room, including the eyelet sheets that had been hung on her window. “I love it,” she stated with the enthusiasm of an eight-year-old having just been presented with a new puppy.

“Mrs. Jones, you haven’t seen the room …. just wait.”

“That doesn’t have anything to do with it,” she replied. “Happiness is something you decide on ahead of time. Whether I like my room or not doesn’t depend on how the furniture is arranged, it’s how I arrange my mind. I already decided to love it. It’s a decision I make every morning when I wake up. I have a choice;

I can spend the day in bed recounting the difficulty I have with the parts of my body that no longer work, or get out of bed and be thankful for the ones that do. Each day is a gift, and as long as my eyes open I’ll focus on the new day and all the happy memories I’ve stored away, just for this time in my life.”

She went on to explain, “Old age is like a bank account, you withdraw from what you’ve put in. So, my advice to you would be to deposit a lot of happiness in the bank account of memories Thank you for your part in filling my Memory bank. I am still depositing.”

And with a smile, she said: 

_“Remember the five simple rules to be happy"...
__1. Free your heart from hatred.
2. Free your mind from worries.
3. Live simply.
4. Give more.
5. Expect less, & enjoy every moment.
_
~ Alex Steblowsky
Photograph by Karsten Thormaehlen


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice  Lara  :love_heart:   Thanks for the post.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 25, 2017)

That' one very smart lady.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2017)

This lady reminds me so much of my late mother. She passed a year ago at age 92 and she was exactly like this peaceful and beautiful lady all the way to the end. They look identical even. Very young and healthy looking. She had no regrets. My 2 sisters and myself were there by her side at her home.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you Lara for sharing memories of your Mother, and telling this wonderful Woman's story of aging with grace.  May it serve as an encouragement to us all!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 25, 2017)

Although my mom was only 84 when she died last year, she was also very much like this lady.

Sadly, unlike you Lara I didn't get to be at her bedside when she died.  I'm glad my baby sister was there though.  I'm in California and she was in New Jersey.


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2017)

We both have much to be grateful for Cee Cee...actually, we all do
_
If the only prayer you ever say in your entire life _
_is thank you, it will be enough  _~ _Meister Eckhart_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 25, 2017)

Excellent advice from this very touching story.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2017)

Wonderful post Lara, thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2017)

Lovely, Lara and thank you.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Lara (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you for your replies everyone. Alex Steblowsky is the one who wrote it I think unless he got it from somewhere else. Sometimes it's hard to tell on the internet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Very nice  Lara  :love_heart:   Thanks for the post.





OldBiker said:


> That' one very smart lady.





Aunt Bea said:


> Nice!


Ditto to all of the above!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2017)

Excellent story, Lara.


----------



## OldG57 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm going to have to borrow this and put on my FB page! Thanks


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 28, 2017)

Wonderful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your responses. It's nice to all be on the same page


----------



## hearlady (Oct 12, 2017)

So true.


----------



## stonecrestliving (Oct 18, 2017)

Who says life is complicated!! This post gives you great information about life. Wonderful post Lara. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grapenutpudding (Oct 24, 2017)

Lara said:


> This 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight o’clock, with her hair fashionably coiffed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home yesterday. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a beautiful woman, inside and out. I'm ashamed to still be in bed at 9 am.


----------



## Lara (Oct 27, 2017)

grapenutpudding, don't be ashamed of still being in bed at 9am. As we age we don't sleep as well at night, probably due to little aches and pains that we may not even detect but our brains know. So we need to pick up that extra sleep somehow, whether it be an afternoon 1.5 hour nap or sleeping in a little later, or both. Most importantly, you need your beauty rest


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)

Lara said:


> grapenutpudding, don't be ashamed of still being in bed at 9am. As we age we don't sleep as well at night, probably due to little aches and pains that we may not even detect but our brains know. So we need to pick up that extra sleep somehow, whether it be an afternoon 1.5 hour nap or sleeping in a little later, or both. Most importantly, you need your beauty rest



I completely agree with you Lara, Grapenutpudding has nothing to feel ashamed about.  Especially now that we're older, we need to rest our bodies and minds, it's restorative and necessary.  There are times when I'm up for a few hours listening to a talk show on the radio under my pillow, so when I do feel ready to sleep I sometimes just sleep in later.  One of the great perks about retirement, no alarm clocks or bosses to check in with.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## grapenutpudding (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you ladies but you're too kind! I was being kind of lazy after sleeping well....not really feeling like facing the day. My attitude wasn't very good that day. But I like your perspectives!


----------



## Packerjohn (May 30, 2018)

My "secret" to a retirement happiness is to have lots & lots of hobbies & interests in life.  Money buys toys but not happiness.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

I have new ones

1. good health
2. close family
3. good friends  (who could ask for anything more, really- but I will.....)
4. lottsa money
5. rescue dogs (and/or cats to buy with that money)


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I have new ones
> 1. good health
> 2. close family
> 3. good friends  (who could ask for anything more, really- but I will.....)
> ...


Those 5 are excellent additions though not quite as "Simple" as the rules in the OP go. A little harder to attain them for some people (and perhaps impossible for some) but definitely all helpful for Happiness.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

Lara said:


> This lady reminds me so much of my late mother. She passed a year ago at age 92 and she was exactly like this peaceful and beautiful lady all the way to the end. They look identical even. Very young and healthy looking. She had no regrets. My 2 sisters and myself were there by her side at her home.


This is truly beautiful Lara. Wow 92 and no regrets. That’s fabulous. You must have picked up all your moms good traits.
Im glad you have such fond loving memories of her.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you Keesha. Oh how I wish I would have picked up all of her good traits. 

She was a good example to strive for. You're sweet to say that though.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

I will add a few too RadishRose...also not quite as easy for some as the OP but worth mentioning

1. Fresh air and sunshine
2. Hear no evil. 
3. See no evil. 
4. Speak no evil. (in other words choose your media, internet, viewing & participation wisely)
5. Plenty of sound sleep, rest, and relaxation


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 5, 2018)

A plentiful supply of dairy ice cream............and a spoon......ha ha ha


----------

